# Marzocchi 2013 lineup?



## miqu (Jan 20, 2004)

Looks like limited line up compared to 2012.
Album Marzocchi Line-Up 2013 - Fotoalbum auf MTB-News.de


----------



## RTM (Sep 17, 2005)

Less quantity, maybe they are focusing the effort on quality and innovation.

Hope that's it and this isn't a sign of them slowly exiting the bike market.


----------



## camarosam (Jul 26, 2009)

I've been waiting forever for this. But I thought they were going with darker stanchions? It looks like they only did it with their lower end models.


----------



## good4nothing (Aug 14, 2009)

im guessing thats only a portion. new kashima-esque coating eh?


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

Ya I've heard they are dropping the 66 stuff cause the demand for the 55 is so high, and they are very similar forks at the end of the day. The 66 is really just heavier and taller.


----------



## fatcat (Mar 11, 2006)

That can't be right. Where's the all-mountain XC forks and the 29er forks? If thats
the real deal, they are dealing themselves out of the market. The Corsa is out of the
price range for most XC folks and remember bike brands are still selling loads of 29ers.

I thought maybe they would introduce a nice mid range 650b fork with 15mm or 20mm qr


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

Gemini2k05 said:


> Ya I've heard they are dropping the 66 stuff cause the demand for the 55 is so high, and they are very similar forks at the end of the day. The 66 is really just heavier and taller.


...and a h3ll of a lot stiffer.... 35 vs 38mm

May not mean much to the little guys, but us Clydes - we do care.
I just bought a 66 for Gravity days, as my Lyric DH 170 is not enough fork as it turns into a bit of a noodle when the speed gets high and the ground gets gnarly. The 66 is rock solid where the Lyric is flexing.

I would have thought they would have gone to 2 forks per model - entry and full feature, and kept the line a bit fuller. By the pix, there are 4 - 55 models. I'm wondering if the pix are a bit short of a full product line??

michael


----------



## Calhoun (Nov 11, 2008)

I hope they come out with something soon. I am looking for a dual crown right now and BTI pulled the EVO ti from their website and don't have stock for the others.

BTI | Forks & Rear Shocks from Marzocchi


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

Damn no 66 ?? Thats lame , i was looking for a fork to use for gravity sessions as well ...


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

Calhoun said:


> I hope they come out with something soon. I am looking for a dual crown right now and BTI pulled the EVO ti from their website and don't have stock for the others.
> 
> BTI | Forks & Rear Shocks from Marzocchi


They've been out of stock on the 2011 888 Ti for several months now.


----------



## schlockinz (Feb 6, 2009)

Love both my 66's, it'd be a shame to see that line go.


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

mykel said:


> ...and a h3ll of a lot stiffer.... 35 vs 38mm
> 
> May not mean much to the little guys, but us Clydes - we do care.
> I just bought a 66 for Gravity days, as my Lyric DH 170 is not enough fork as it turns into a bit of a noodle when the speed gets high and the ground gets gnarly. The 66 is rock solid where the Lyric is flexing.
> ...


Nah, not really. I've hit plenty of 10+ foot step downs and 30+ foot gaps on a 35mm single crown. I'm about 220 or so. The stiffest possible fork is not always the best. The only reason the 888's are 38mm instead of 35 is marketing.


----------



## Dogbane (Jul 28, 2012)

AWesome!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

at the end of the day...the "thinkers and innovators" behind Marzocchi left and are starting a new company..This is to get away from dumb corporate owned of a small great company(Tenecco of Marz)....some great things are around the corner


----------



## dirtyknobbies (Apr 19, 2011)

um i think it is safe to say Marz. is dust. The guys that actually developed anything worth riding on are gone. So yeah...can wait on them and have Suntour make your fork like all the past Marz since they left Italian manufacturing. Go Suntour!!!!! That is some bad a$$ $hit!


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

We live in an exciting time. I don't think DVO will have any legitimate production volumes for 12 months though probably. At least I hope they won't. Otherwise they aren't doing enough testing.


----------



## miqu (Jan 20, 2004)

I think that it is now official that 2013 lineup is limited to models mentioned (pictures) here:
Marzocchi 2013: ein kleiner Vorgeschmack auf das kommende Jahr

No more 66 forks. Only one 44 model, which is Micro Switch TA. No more cheaper Marathon XC forks.


----------



## charging_rhinos (Jul 29, 2008)

well, that makes my decision a lot easier. I was seriously looking at a 66 for my upcoming 7" build, but if they're going to axe it, my guess is that parts and tech support for it will be tapering off rapidly as well. That's a shame. I had heard so many great things about the 66. Looks like it'll be a cage match between the Fox and Totem for my bike. Here's hoping that DVO will be able to produce suspension that works as well as the old Marz stuff did.


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

I had contacted Marzz a couple weeks ago about having the 66s for the new lineup and they said yes but now seeing this its confusing ... I have heard lots of good things about the 66 myself and was in the boat to give it a go and try it out ... Im in no rush with my build but i would like to start my parts list soon... I dont know if DVO will have products out in time ... Who knows


----------



## danglingmanhood (Sep 16, 2005)

I loved my 01 Shiver, and my 04 and 06 888's, just glad I never had some nightmares other people had. I guess we'll have to wait and see what will be comin' down the pike in the future from Marzocchi and how they hold up, also it'll be interesting to see what Bryson and the other former Marz guys bring to the table with their new venture.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I currently have a Marazocchi 2009 170mm travel.on my Syren. I have blown the cartridge x3 (thats every year I've had it) and sent it back each time for warranty. Its now leaking oil but I'll ride it until it goes again (I have a Fox backup)

Once it goes I'll take my chances and send it to Marazocchi but I'm not sure it they will warranty it again.


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

charging_rhinos said:


> well, that makes my decision a lot easier. I was seriously looking at a 66 for my upcoming 7" build, but if they're going to axe it, my guess is that parts and tech support for it will be tapering off rapidly as well. That's a shame. I had heard so many great things about the 66. Looks like it'll be a cage match between the Fox and Totem for my bike. Here's hoping that DVO will be able to produce suspension that works as well as the old Marz stuff did.


They have plenty of 66's still in stock. They are legally bound to provide parts and service for them for 3 years. I think you'll be fine if you get one. I'd still just recommend a 55. That's what I'm rocking on my 7" mini DH bike.


----------



## BigHit-Maniac (Apr 13, 2004)

Well thats a shame, I freakin love the 66.


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

DVO will likely make a 66'esq fork


----------



## Swmpthng (Dec 13, 2011)

Not much here on 6" forks, and the article was published at the end of Feb, but:

Tenneco Marzocchi Suspension - News - Marzocchi Prototype Suspension


----------



## akacoke (May 11, 2011)

ditching the bomber 66? what....


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

Just got this information in , im sure by then DVO will have something out.

Marzocchi Suspension (Official Page) Hi, 66 is not in the starting official line. Some distributors will include 66 CR tapered since it's still available from my12. We should be able to add 66 in production starting from spring 2013


----------



## good4nothing (Aug 14, 2009)

http://www.marzocchi.com/Docs/Marzocchi-2013-MTB-lineup-EU.pdf

Looks like it's official....

I sure hope DVO can rewind us to where marz was in 2007 or so - I'm bummed to see them fading.


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

ryan_daugherty said:


> DVO will likely make a 66'esq fork


Not anytime soon. Late 2014 at the earliest.


----------



## miqu (Jan 20, 2004)

Hopefully not fading, just rearrenging.

From Vital MTB:

"First of all, Marzocchi's 2013 line will be manufactured by Hodaka, who previously manufactured their rear shocks. Hodaka is a short term solution for Marzocchi, though, as *they plan to create their own manufacturing plant and assembly line *a few years down the road. Model year 2013 brings a lot of changes to Marzocchi's lineup, and they've reduced their range from 40 models to just 13. *The new goal is to specialize in premium products rather than making a fork for every application.*

Aside from the change in manufacturers, the 888 RC3 EVO V2 (left) gets a minor upgrade internally for 2013. Based on rider feedback from their World Cup racers, they adjusted the shim stack to help keep the fork higher in its travel over high speed chatter. Be on the *lookout for a completely new downhill fork *and rear shock from Marzocchi in the future... 
"
2013 Marzocchi 888 Forks - New Mountain Bike Components at Eurobike 2012 - Mountain Biking Pictures - Vital MTB


----------



## SKS09 (Aug 31, 2012)

Are the 888 Cr's a good set of forks?


----------



## RTM (Sep 17, 2005)

miqu said:


> Hopefully not fading, just rearrenging.
> 
> From Vital MTB:
> 
> ...


This all sounds promising but time will tell.

- Rob


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

SKS09 said:


> Are the 888 Cr's a good set of forks?


Yes, they are very good. Some of their pro's actually prefer them to the evo v2's.


----------



## Pas de Dopage (Apr 16, 2009)

Gemini2k05 said:


> Yes, they are very good. Some of their pro's actually prefer them to the evo v2's.


Do you have any examples of pros that prefer the CR damper? I'm curious about that damper in the 55. I'm thinking of getting the CR model, or is it better to go for the spendier Micro Switch TA? I'm not into the travel adjuster. The CR seems less complex overall...


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

Pas de Dopage said:


> Do you have any examples of pros that prefer the CR damper? I'm curious about that damper in the 55. I'm thinking of getting the CR model, or is it better to go for the spendier Micro Switch TA? I'm not into the travel adjuster. The CR seems less complex overall...


Some of their freeride guys. I can't remember the names now. Schley I think was one of them.

I really like my 55 CR. I did a bunch of days at Northstar and other trails around tahoe, pushed it pretty hard. I'd go with that over the micro switch for sure.


----------



## Pas de Dopage (Apr 16, 2009)

Gemini2k05 said:


> Some of their freeride guys. I can't remember the names now. Schley I think was one of them.
> 
> I really like my 55 CR. I did a bunch of days at Northstar and other trails around tahoe, pushed it pretty hard. I'd go with that over the micro switch for sure.


Cool, thanks for the reply.


----------



## BigHit-Maniac (Apr 13, 2004)

What a sham. They're just having every possible manufacturer under the sun make their stuff for them? WTF is that......

So... who knows where your parts will actually come from once you blow out a cartridge or need a new set of seals. 

Can't wait to see what DVO has in store for us.


----------



## Pas de Dopage (Apr 16, 2009)

66 shown in this shot with Gold Race stanchions and 2013 style decals. Fingers crossed it'll be a late release for 2013.


----------



## Eze1 (Mar 5, 2013)

*Marzocchi will be back with a vengeance sooner than you think!*

To all the naysayers:
Go to Bicycle Retailer and Industry News and search for Marzocchi, they are ready to return to give us the best suspension ever! 

The folks at Zokes got thrown under the bus by Suntour so they could make their own lineup faster and better by stealing the technology from Marz. The Italians will get their revenge:madmax:. (Never cross guys in suits named Guido or Sal) Once they dust themselves off we'll see some great forks for all genres!


----------



## Eze1 (Mar 5, 2013)

DVO is having SR Suntour make their forks for them. FYI.


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

Eze1 said:


> The folks at Zokes got thrown under the bus by Suntour so they could make their own lineup faster and better by stealing the technology from Marz. The Italians will get their revenge:madmax:.


Uhhh, clearly you have absolutely NO idea what you're talking about.


----------



## TheRage43 (Jul 19, 2012)

Eze1 said:


> DVO is having SR Suntour make their forks for them. FYI.


Steamy.. if true...


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

TheRage43 said:


> Steamy.. if true...


Suntour being the mfg. for DVO has been public and well known for along time now, ever since DVO came to be. It's never been any secret.


----------



## DickemDown (Jun 23, 2004)

I'd listen to Gemini, he knows what's up. I do and learn a lot from his posts.


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

+2 . Old news


----------



## SRvancouver13 (Aug 25, 2011)

Eze1;10212994
:mad:The folks at Zokes got thrown under the bus by Suntour so they could make their own lineup faster and better by stealing the technology from Marz. The Italians will get their revenge:madmax:. (Never cross guys in suits named Guido or Sal) Once they dust themselves off we'll see some great forks for all genres![/QUOTE said:


> This statement couldn't be any further than the truth. Some quick fact checking will tell a much different story but in the end Marzocchi will rebound and be back on top of their game in a year or so.
> 
> N.


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

DickemDown said:


> I'd listen to Gemini, he knows what's up. I do and learn a lot from his posts.


Wow, did hell freeze over? Someone complemented me on a message board. I think I've failed in my internet mission.


----------

